# Can you hook an EHD to a 211 or not?



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

In a thread below a couple posters told me that I could hook up an EHD to my 211(non-DVR) receiver and it would act as a DVR. 

I called Customer Service to see what they would say and they told me it would not work on the 211. I am aware that CS doesn't always know what they are talking about so now I'm back here.

I have an EHD on my 622. I want to unhook it from my 622 and put it on my 211 just to see if it works. I don't want to fool with is if it doesn't work though. 

So....has anyone successfully turned their 211 into a DVR by adding an EHD.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, but if you transfer the EHD on the 622 to the 211, the 211 will format it.

Oh, and you have to pay another $39.99 to enable the 211 EHD/DVR option.

The 622 option is additional storage space, the 211 option is actual DVR enablement.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks...I was thinking it might not be a good idea to take my 622 EHD to my 211 because it might format it. 

So I guess I will just have to buy one and hook it up to my 211.

The only thing is if there actually is a "DVR enablement" for the 211, wouldn't the Customer Service person know about it. I mean if I go buy an EHD, hook it up to my 211. I'm gonna have to call DN and ask them to enable the DVR. When I called earlier, they didn't know what I was talking about. 

I would still like to hear from someone who has actually done this successfully before I invest in another EHD. Have you done this coldsteel?


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

Many of us have activated the DVR feature of the 211 by adding an external drive and calling Dish. In my case it did require two calls to Dish to find someone who knew which button to click


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

211 in this discussion include 211k?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, same for 211 and 211k. Check http://www.dishuser.org/byodvr.php for tips on walking the CSRs through their menus.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Took me no more than 5 minutes to hook up an EHD to my 211k -- very painless. :up:


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks alot guys and for the link BobaBird. I will be doing it this week.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I think part of the confusion comes from the fact that the 211/211k are in the ViP series.
OP could have moved his EHD from a 622 to a 722/722k, or a 612 and the EHD would NOT be reformatted, and he could have watched those already recorded shows.
The 211/211k are different and require a seperate Activation and those EHD's are not moveable to a ViP 722/722k/622/612


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I didn't know that there was a distinction between the 622 and 211 besides the 211 being non-dvr.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

If you only have the one 211, enabling the ehd addition will still only allow one event at a time, that is, since it's a single tuner you can't record a program and watch another. Since you have other tuners in the household not an issue probably. For us, a good intro to the DVR world though.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

That's fine. It's in the kid's living room. They'll just have to live with it. Beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Calvin386 said:


> That's fine. It's in the kid's living room. They'll just have to live with it. Beggers can't be choosers.


Hehe, Dad as Grinch! (Me too!)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you have an OTA antenna, the 211 can record a satellite channel while you watch an OTA channel and vice-versa, or it can record both at the same time.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Jim5506 said:


> If you have an OTA antenna, the 211 can record a satellite channel while you watch an OTA channel and vice-versa, or it can record both at the same time.


OTA no go around here, live in kind of a pocket or hollow in the shadow of and too distant from weak local signals hence Dish.

Thanks though.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. I now have a DVR enabled 211 receiver. 

It went down exactly how everyone on this forum said it would. The first CSR didn't know what I was talking about. The second CSR enabled my EHD ($39.99 charge) but didn't hit my receiver with the DVR enable. The third CSR sent out a hit to enable my 211 for DVR (no charge). I will be watching my bill for a double charge.

The only thing I noticed was that my EHD seems to spin continuously. I have identical Western Digital My Book Essential EHDs. The one on the 622 goes to sleep. The one on the 211 spins alot even when the receiver is turned off. Is this normal?

Thanks again...


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

With the conversion of the 211 you have added features such as the longer program guide being updated in background, as well as timers, which need the drive awake to function. The external drive on the 622 can sleep because those functions are handled by the internal HD, which is always awake.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Gotcha


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

coldsteel said:


> Yes, but if you transfer the EHD on the 622 to the 211, the 211 will format it.
> 
> *Oh, and you have to pay another $39.99 to enable the 211 EHD/DVR option.
> *
> The 622 option is additional storage space, the 211 option is actual DVR enablement.


I don't think so. The original $39.99 fee carry's over to every ViP receiver on the account!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No, the $39.99 is for DVR enablement on the 211/411/211k and a SEPERATE $39.99 fee is for EHD on the 622/722/722k/612.

If you want BOTH it will be two fees.

However once the fee is paid for that type of receiver, it covers all receivers of that type on your account.

I have paid 2 $39.99 fees so any and all receivers of either type that I have will either work with EHD or become DVRs depending on their original type.

You cannot swap drives between types of receivers, because the 211/2111k/411 drive also has the DVR OS and the extended episode guide on it, where as the 612/622/722/722k EHD only has programs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Michael P said:


> I don't think so. The original $39.99 fee carry's over to every ViP receiver on the account!


 No.

Two lines: DVR [622/722/722k] and 211/411/211k has SEPARATE fee. First - for ARCHIVING, second - for turn ordinary receiver into DVR.

Unfortunately Dish made different policy then you.  We will be glad to be charged once for 622/211 set.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Should I contest the $39.99?

I was definitely charged for the EHD enablement because it was on a seperate phone call. The CSR that did DVR enablement specifically told me there was no charge for sending out the DVR hit.

What do you think?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Michael P said:


> I don't think so. The original $39.99 fee carry's over to every ViP receiver on the account!


No there are 2 different fee's involved.

There is a onetime, and one payment of 39.99, to enable EHD for all ViP 612/722/722's DVR's on your account. This allows DVR's to Archive, or to move shows from one DVR to another DVR

If you wanted to turn your NON DVR ViP's into a DVR, like the ViP211, there is a seperate 39.99 fee, but it will be for all your ViP2xx's on your account, I believe.

Also you need to remember that were you can move a EHD from one ViP DVR to another on your account. YOU can NOT move a EHD from a ViP DVR to a NON ViP DVR reciever, like the ViP211. Nor can you move the EHD from a ViP211 to a ViP 612/622/722.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

That's what I thought...

Thanks


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> If you wanted to turn your NON DVR ViP's into a DVR, like the ViP211, there is a seperate 39.99 fee, but it will be for all your ViP2xx's on your account, I believe.


Not all the vip2xx, only the 211 and 211K, the 222 is not capable.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually, and this note missed 411 model - see post#21.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Not all the vip2xx, only the 211 and 211K, the 222 is not capable.


Wasn't sure, thanks for the update on it. One of the reasons I put in the I believe part.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Your post added more confusion and didn't add any value to already re-posted many times information.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Your post added more confusion and didn't add any value to already re-posted many times information.


Wow, somebody is full of themselves. Had many people read post #21, they all found it very confusing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"_they *all* found it_" - that's the way to show "_somebody is full of themselves_".

The question been correctly answered many times since the different fees exist last year. But you did add 222 into that and omitted 411.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> "_they *all* found it_" - that's the way to show "_somebody is full of themselves_".
> 
> The question been correctly answered many times since the different fees exist last year. But you did add 222 into that and omitted 411.


Tsk, Tsk, Tsk, tsk. You are referring to the WRONG poster.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Glad we figured out correct answer to wondering OP.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Fight! Fight! :lol: 

I never thought I would see a scrape over Satelite receivers.


----------

